# Change in Menstruation



## Twinkle68 (Sep 15, 2011)

hi, newly diagnosed with Hashi's and on my first week on 50mcg thyronorm. I have just started my third period in the last three weeks? I am usually pretty regular and I am 43 yrs old so I don't think I am menopausal or peri menopausal yet?

Anybody else experienced this? Is it linked to the hormone?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Mine are more frequent now...about every 18-20 days. I am hoping it's temporary. Like monthly wasn't often enough!

The good news, though, is that prior to all of this, certain parts of my upper body would be extremely painful - swolen, lumpy, fibrocystic - for about 2 weeks before every period. I haven't had that symptom in a few months.

I'm 42.


----------



## Twinkle68 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Octavia, i haven't even finished my first week of meds yet but just had one day of sore lumpy breasts and then whoosh.. I too usually had two weeks of classic pmt symptoms.. but every 18-20 days wow thats not long inbetween....


----------



## MamaV (Sep 17, 2011)

I have been experiencing the same pain you are talking about in the upper chest shoulders. I am finally realizing that it associated with the hashi's. My Doctor hasnt confirmed this but going on here I see that it is a major symptom for most of you. Think I need to find a new doc! I seem to get real bad right before menstruation and then when I menstruate the pain subsides. Is the the same for you as well?


----------



## Katarina (Sep 28, 2011)

My menstrual cycle, regardless of being medicated, is always irregular. It's interesting to hear that the upper neck/chest pain is hashi's related, I get that about a week before every cycle and then it dissipates also. Always very heavy, very painful for 3-5 days and sometimes I skip months all together.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

MamaV said:


> I have been experiencing the same pain you are talking about in the upper chest shoulders. I seem to get real bad right before menstruation and then when I menstruate the pain subsides. Is the the same for you as well?


Yes, the pain and swelling would go away within the first day or two of menstruation. My pain didn't involve my shoulders.

For a few years, I was on Depo-Provera shots (birth control). I would get a shot every three months, and during that time, I never had a period, and never had any PMS symptoms. It was wonderful! I stopped it 6 or 7 years ago, and started having the painful PMS symptoms. Now that my periods are coming much too often (albeit without the upper body pain), I'm thinking of asking for that shot again. The problem is that I technically don't need to be on any form of birth control...hhhhmmmmm????


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi - revival of this topic as I've been searching through the forums. Anyone post-TT have big changes in their cycle? With or without birth control pills? I am on the pill and thought gloriously last week that my little spotting was a sign of good things to come in terms of my typically terrible cramps, but now this week came the worst breast pain in my life. Anyone have insight? Is this a post-TT adjustment or simply being super Hypo? I've got a call in to the doctor, as there are other hypo issues but this is one weird one no one talks about!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I did not have breast pain, but I did have weird cycles after my TT (I'm on the nuvaring). I didn't have a period for two or three months and then when I did, it was the worst case of PMS ever. THen next two months were pretty bad as well. But then it lightened up and more or less went back to normal after about six (I think?) months or so.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm on the pill (Seasonale) and my first period post TT was very, very light (I honestly didn't know if I was going to get a period or not because it came very late and only lasted for about 3 days). I haven't had a second one yet since Seasonale is the "every three months" pill, so we'll see.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Just before I was diagnosed I had two months - not subsequent but within a 6 month period of skipping periods altogether then I had a period from hell where I bled stupidly heavily for an entire month straight - and I mean HEAVY!

The doctors said my hormones were "normal". Pfft!

As a result I ended up with an extreme thickening of the lining of the uterus ....ta da.... which is caused by estrogen dominance!

They wanted to put me on synthetic progesterone tablets but I refused and started using progesterone cream - which THEN did seem to bring my periods back into a somewhat normal cycle again.

I'm 45.

Either I am going through early pre menopause or else my thyroid is causing this.

Funny though that so many women report changes in their thyroid around perimenopause - and it can take six, eight even ten years in some cases for full on menopause to occur.

So which is it....the chicken or the egg?

Do the hormonal fluctuations of perimenopause cause thyroid imbalances or does the thyroid cause fluctuations of the female hormones leading to perimenopausal symptoms?

To be honest I have not felt the same - not felt "normal" and began seeing doctors in earnest when I turned 40.

So much for life beginning at 40, lol!


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks all! There are a few studies linking hypothyroidism, birth control pills, and these symptoms but not a lot. Basically hypothyroidism screws with your cycle. And higher doses of estrogen can increase those symptoms. Blahh I'm getting labs done again (I'm only 4 weeks out from dose bump) and see where to go but this process sucks!!


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, Suzie-- I did have issues post-TT. I was also having more frequent periods. If I have an elevated TSH, my period comes closer together, 20-26 days apart. When tsh has been under 2 for a couple of months (it always takes about 3 month for my cycle to lengthen back out, it's 28-30 days).

Post-TT, I had increased irritability and breast pain as PMS, plus, of course, extreme fatigue. I did take a supplement for PMS for 3months and it did help. I also drink a lot of holy basil/tulsi and it also helps. And since you're bleeding a lot, think about adding a little iron in-- through diet or I like the iron-infused water supplement. It's gentle and I just take them when I'm menustrating.

Your body just took a major hit and you're going to feel the oscillilations from throughout your system in weird ways for a few months. My best advice is to stay on top of labs-- to make sure you're getting checked every 6 weeks, even if the last lab looked normal. (and even if your doc says, see you in 3 months!).


----------

